# Decision time



## Beanz (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi All, I have since 2012 a 2005 55k MK1 3.2 Q DSG Papaya.
Due to lack of use during the pandemic, it now requires a new Engine ECU and an engine wiring loom due to water damage apparently a design fault. The car is at a specialist garage and the cost including labour to fix will be approx 3k on top of that it requires 2 rear tyres the pads discs and possibly some callipers this worse case scenario with be an additional £1k.

The specialist is a decent guy and suggested that I work on it myself as the labour costs would be high and who knows what else requires work as they go through the process of repairing it.

As the work is mainly electrical I am more comfortable getting them to do it properly so;

1) Is it worth getting repaired?
2) If the answer to 1 is yes, it worth getting used parts ECU/Wiring loom (as new app £1900) or is that asking for trouble?
3) If the answer to 2 is yes, where can decent used parts be sourced, I did look on Ebay but could not find the right part numbers.
4) Engine ECU part number 022997032RX.
5) Engine wiring loom part number 022971627S provided by Audi or 036971627 provided by specialist unsure if they are the same :roll: 
over to you for discussion advice and pointing in the right direction.
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, That part No is avail on Ebay from Romania with Immobiliser coded out, so another prob solved. £650
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TUNED-VW-GOL ... 4251349866
Hoggy.


----------



## Beanz (Jul 24, 2021)

Excellent thanks Hoggy saving £120 plus the Immobiliser bonus.

Do you think that used is worthwhile?


----------



## Beanz (Jul 24, 2021)

Does anyone have a suggestion where I might obtain a used Engine wiring loom or a new one?

Engine wiring loom part number 022971627S.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Ebay again, prefixed P but states it's suitable.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174734807584 ... Swobpgeddd
Hoggy.


----------

